# Xtreme Desktops



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Xtreme Destops http://www.xtremedesktops.com/index.html

This program and skins, use macromedia flash to give you a new graphical experience on your desktop, complete with sounds animation and more. Although I haven't found any comments or reviews on it, I tried it anyway, and I ended up loving it. It contains no spyware, or malware, and has a uninstaller, so give it a go. :up:

Try the Family Guy one,
Stewie Rocks!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I tried it and don't like it...................


----------



## CVDpr (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah more bloated than windows...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, I uninstalled it in the end. Still, it was a neat little toy for a few days.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

they don't look particularly good.. i like a desktop to be clean, simple and peaceful..


----------



## Captain Gantu (May 15, 2006)

Although I enjoy the look of the xtreme desktop software, it seems to wrap itself around my computer and choke it slowly as if it were an anaconda. First most of the links I click are redirected to various sites where you may download or purchase something (Ohio lottery, used cars, real player are among a few). Then running programs like windows search or spy sweeper open in a minimized window and proceed to "not respond". If I try to clean my disk I receive noticed that windows files have been replaced. The last straw occurs when programs suddenly become erased (such as MSN messenger and America Online) and the "add remove programs" option becomes blocked by an error message . Now I did some process of elimination to make sure I was not speaking without the assurance that xtrme desktops does pose a threat to someones PC. Once all of the side effects had begun, I ran virus scans via Norton antivirus, and could not find anything posing a danger...I then ran anti-spyware software (spy sweeper, xcleaner, windows defender, ad aware personal, spybot.... the works! Despite this, I neglected to find anything which may pose a threat to my pc's health. I have a windows XP desktop I received only a year ago equipped with the latest video cards and 90% free disk space. Ergo, according to the xtreme desktops website I should be having no problem. Due to the problems I experienced I was forced to reinstall my operating system, and giving the xtreme desktop one more opportunity to function on a clean PC, I found it failed miserably:down: . Now I assure you I am quite cautious when it comes to downloading software and am positive the problem I experienced are due to xtreme desktops, if you beg to differ please let me know what the problem could be.


----------



## Captain Gantu (May 15, 2006)

For anyone with the urge to download the Walt Disney Xtreme Desktop I recommend you do so from the official Disney webpage, it does not seem to cause the damage listed above.


----------

